# Visual Snow, Social Anxiety GONE



## lewisr90 (Jun 4, 2017)

Hello my friends.

Wow, what an intense few years.

6 years ago I was crippled by massive amounts of health conditions. I counted over 30 symptoms.

candida / chronic yeast infections
chronic ear infection
confusion
depersonalisation
derealisation
disconnected from reality
feeling of living inside a bubbl
Visual Snow
Teeth Aching
Involentry hand movements
Tingling Skin
Electrohypersensitivity (EMF problems)
Anger
Defensiveness
Toe Fungus
Allergies (hayfever)
Inability to sweat in the sun
bad breath
Depression
Forgetfulness
Dry Skin
Hair Loss
Bleeding Gums
Chronic Fatigue Syndrome (extreme)
Anxiety
Brain Fog
Hoplessness
Light Flashes in periferal
A buzzing sensation throughout the body
A heavy dullness at the bottom of the brain
heart palpitations
dark eye bags
floaters
prolonged afterimages
trailing images
tight muscles

Over 6 years I healed them using something called a Nutritional Balancing program. Here are two videos talking about my personal journey which will give you more info than what I can write. 
Our healing journey (this was made two years ago, even healthier now)





Part 1 - Burnout, Visual Snow and Accutane - this is quite old too but still informative. 





My visual snow has gone. I do have a theory behind it and I believe copper to have played a huge roll in my healing.

Please watch this video I made on Visual Snow






So far with the people I help in ALL CASES, we have discovered copper toxicity

All about copper imabalance





And in ALL CASES, some degree of Adrenal Burnout!!!





Apologies I have sent videos and not text but I feel i can get across better through video.

I'd love to help and spread the word about this as much as possible and I need your help!!

Blessings

Lewis


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Yikes! Thats an awful lot of symtpms! But at least your Social Anxiety is gone!


----------

